
Ask HN: How to ask for feedback without spamming - dmitryame
I&#x27;ve built an application, I think it&#x27;s really cool. Now, I want to start asking for feedback, but when I tried posting on sites like reddit I got flagged down, because they say it&#x27;s spam. Can I post references to my project here on HN and expect it will not be considered spam? Any special places on the web that are specifically meant for posts like this? Any special techniques I should apply to make it less spammy?
======
yorwba
If it fits the rules, you could post a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

